# Suction Cup Handles for lifting heavy Tank



## spas

Hello,

Does anyone know where to rent or buy suction cups to lift heavy glass. I am getting a 270 gallon glass tank which weighs approx 400 pounds.

I have found a few places that sell suction cups (i.e. princess auto) but they seem pretty light weight or used primarily for pulling dents.

I live in Mississauga....

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## J_T

spas said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know where to rent or buy suction cups to lift heavy glass. I am getting a 270 gallon glass tank which weighs approx 400 pounds.
> 
> I have found a few places that sell suction cups (i.e. princess auto) but they seem pretty light weight or used primarily for pulling dents.
> 
> I live in Mississauga....
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Call ORG. I used Tom's when I had to get a tank as heavy as yours up 3 flights of stairs to my apartment.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spas

Many Thanks JT,

I will give Tom a call...


----------



## pyrrolin

Wow, I would love to have a tank that size, but if I was to get that size, id have to get a little bit bigger as I would have to live in it myself once my wife saw it


----------



## CRJ

spas said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know where to rent or buy suction cups to lift heavy glass. I am getting a 270 gallon glass tank which weighs approx 400 pounds.
> 
> I have found a few places that sell suction cups (i.e. princess auto) but they seem pretty light weight or used primarily for pulling dents.
> 
> I live in Mississauga....
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


If ya need some help moving it, let me know. i have a pickup truck and a pretty strong back provided theres pizza and some gas money if you need the truck. 

found this:

http://www.sears.com/astro-pneumati...-SPM3416191001?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4


----------



## Bantario

The ones from Princess auto Suck as in they dont stay where you put them!


----------



## spas

Cool Thanks Guys!!!

CRJ - I may take you up on that  I will let you know....

Thanks again,
Steve



CRJ said:


> If ya need some help moving it, let me know. i have a pickup truck and a pretty strong back provided theres pizza and some gas money if you need the truck.
> 
> found this:
> 
> http://www.sears.com/astro-pneumati...-SPM3416191001?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4


----------



## spas

LOL  I know what you mean - I am surprised my boss let me get it...well there was a long list of "if you get a new tank you have to paint the family, etc, etc, etc...) 



pyrrolin said:


> Wow, I would love to have a tank that size, but if I was to get that size, id have to get a little bit bigger as I would have to live in it myself once my wife saw it


----------



## pyrrolin

I mentioned this tank to my wife and her first question was what was going in it?

Im curious myself what your plans are and of the exact dimensions of the tank


----------



## Mlevi

pyrrolin said:


> I mentioned this tank to my wife and her first question was what was going in it?


That's just his quarantine tank 

Al.


----------



## CRJ

spas said:


> Cool Thanks Guys!!!
> 
> CRJ - I may take you up on that  I will let you know....
> 
> Thanks again,
> Steve


Sure no problem. Im not sure the tank size but a 6ft x3.5ft tank will fit in the bed no problem, and my truck can handle roughly 1000lbs in the back without issue.


----------



## spas

The tank is the marineland 265 - 84"x24"x30"...

I am upgrading my 120 African setup. I keep mainly predator Haps. They are starting to get big - 8" plus and need more room...

I wanted to go 8' or 10' but that is just too big\heavy....so 7 foot is a good compromise...

Steve


----------



## CRJ

ah ok, tailgate down she would fit. When is it ready for pickup? thats one HUGE freshwater tank, ive gotta say!


----------



## BillD

That is a good size tank. Rusty Wessel has around 45 of them in his fish house (about half of the 94 tanks).


----------



## Newobsession

spas said:


> The tank is the marineland 265 - 84"x24"x30"...
> 
> I am upgrading my 120 African setup. I keep mainly predator Haps. They are starting to get big - 8" plus and need more room...
> 
> I wanted to go 8' or 10' but that is just too big\heavy....so 7 foot is a good compromise...
> 
> Steve


 How thick is tha glass on it? I'm thinking of building a tank roughly those exact dimensions and its a toss up between 1/2" & 5/8 glass depending on how high I go and bracing


----------



## CRJ

Newobsession said:


> How thick is tha glass on it? I'm thinking of building a tank roughly those exact dimensions and its a toss up between 1/2" & 5/8 glass depending on how high I go and bracing


id go 1/2", im looking at a 45 gallon thats half inch, and over thick is way better then under.


----------



## Newobsession

CRJ said:


> id go 1/2", im looking at a 45 gallon thats half inch, and over thick is way better then under.


yes, hence the reason for considering 5/8 which it thicker..but also adds weight. I have a 125 now that I built with 3/8 starfire glass, but it's only 20" high, plus I have a couple of cross braces on it.

]
Anyways.. sorry to hi jack your thread.. back to suction cups! lol.

I don't know about renting, but if you're looking to buy, look up Glass company suppliers in your area, or call local glass companies and window installers and seeif they can either supply them or point you to where they get them, other than they may be a bit pricey if its a one time use thing..


----------



## Newobsession

Not sure how far you want to travel, or as I mentioned if you're looking to just rent vs buy, but just an FYI I passed this place on my way into work this morning and thought you could check them out. I tried their website, but it's under construction so I couldn't get any info but you can give them a shout

Ontario Glazing Supplies 
300 Trowers Road 
Woodbridge, ON, L4L 6A1 
(905) 652 - 2772


----------



## david16

Try LeeValleyTools. Looks very well made.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32087&cat=1,43456,43389


----------



## J_T

Coral reef shop in Burlington.

Mr. Wilson (shawn) has some. Usef them to help lift a tank with him.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kajendra

Not sure if you found any yet.
If you are buying I think people would be willing to rent yours 

Found these but not sure if they would be strong enough:
http://www.amazon.com/FastCap-HOD-DOUBLE-Handle-On-Demand/dp/B001PBQ9K8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_1

http://www.amazon.com/Vacuum-Suction-Lexan-Handle-Granite/dp/B0039W01ZU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_8

Wondering if we could create a pool to get some really heavy duty suction cups :/
Keep us updated


----------



## spas

Many Thanks Guys for all the input! The tank should arrive any day now - I will keep you posted....

I borrowed a scissor left table from a friend that can lift up to 600lbs 30" up - so this might make the move a lot easier (well at least on the back that is  )

Thanks,
Steve


J_T said:


> Coral reef shop in Burlington.
> 
> Mr. Wilson (shawn) has some. Usef them to help lift a tank with him.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

